# 150 watt 120 volt hps for $20?



## akirahz (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

E-MT6H151G  - in the search if the link doesnt work above:

im sure you could design a reflector and a mount for it, and use this light indoors, two of em that's $40+shipping for 30,000 lumens of HPS  that's not bad, just thought id pass it along because I might pick up a few of these for my closet and let every one know how they work out


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2008)

hey akirahz, nice find. let us know 4-sure how they work. ...


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 10, 2008)

man i've passed over this thread all day.. im glad i finaly stopped in.. thats a awesome price. it took me a while to find the right ones but im glad i took the time to look.. 

if you could break down the ballast that comes with them and remove it from the socket and rewire you could make a nice reflector being able to hang the light how ever you wanted.. nice find by the way.


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 10, 2008)

edit: nvr mind.  Just needed java to be allowed.  looks interesting.


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

I must be blind, I cant find them, were are they? what section? thanks
puff


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 10, 2008)

look under the vapor tight lights (bottom row, center) then its the setup on the far right. its just a bulb, socket, ballast and a cheap mount.


----------



## honeybear (Aug 10, 2008)

would it be possible to just plug this baby into a wall socket when it arrives in the mail? it looks kinda bare boned

im talkin bout this one: http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G


----------



## smokybear (Aug 10, 2008)

I would say that its a fantastic find. You could definitely take that apart and make something with a reflector. I would say go for it and keep us posted on what you come up with. Reflectors are cheap and you can pick up metal brackets and make it in any way you desire. If you do it, I would make a DIY on it. Others would definitely benefit from such a cheap hps light. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, found it, what a smokin' hot deal, they also have 400 MH's for 72.90. buy buy BUY BUY BUY....you can't go wrong at these prices. Now....how many 400's do I need to line my walls?

Honey bear, you will need to wire in a plug to use these lights, very simple, there are dozens of people here who can walk you thru it.

puff


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 10, 2008)

no more reasons to buy cfls at that price. can't beat it..


----------



## akirahz (Aug 11, 2008)

honeybear said:
			
		

> would it be possible to just plug this baby into a wall socket when it arrives in the mail? it looks kinda bare boned
> 
> im talkin bout this one: http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G



I'm sure you can wire it up to a wall socket for plug and play, I've done it with a 70 watt hps security light  -- Mutt had a nice schematic that made it real easy


----------



## honeybear (Aug 13, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> Thanks, found it, what a smokin' hot deal, they also have 400 MH's for 72.90. buy buy BUY BUY BUY....you can't go wrong at these prices. Now....how many 400's do I need to line my walls?
> 
> Honey bear, you will need to wire in a plug to use these lights, very simple, there are dozens of people here who can walk you thru it.
> 
> puff



i might need to use one of these people. theres a house light socket right in my closet that i can use for this... or would i need an outlet?


----------



## city (Aug 13, 2008)

ok great find.. saving this thread and sight. thanks.
question. if i got a 5' tall x 4' wide x 3' deep grow closet how many of what lights do i need?
 150's
 400's


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow what a price on there Stuff !!  
I seen alot of sites and prices but this site makes me wonder how come there soooo Cheap?  
Got to make ur own refelctors but that not so hard go Buy a Big Turkey alum. pan and make it strong for hangin..
Check out the engery saving they show in pix.. 

View attachment energy_savings_chart.pdf


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> no more reasons to buy cfls at that price. can't beat it..



apart from to save energy output and cost and ooh lets say saving the planet 

good find though. but I doubt they ship to europe


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I went ahead and ordered two.  They should work perfectly for stealth grows I might like to do in the future.  We'll see what comes of it.  Hopefully they're quality goods.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> apart from to save energy output and cost and ooh lets say saving the planet


 
 it would be more effective for me to run 4 of those light than the 17 42watt cfls i run.. heres why

17-42 watt cfls= 714 watts used
17-42 watt cfls= 45900 lumens

4-150 hps= 600 total watts used
4-150 hps= 60000 lumens

and the 42 watt cfls are 10$ each so that 170$ give or take a few dollars when the 4 hps lights are only 80$ plus shipping.. makes more sense to me to buy the hps lights, to save the planet. less energy used with more light output..


----------



## akirahz (Aug 13, 2008)

Ah yes, more efficient indeed, youll have to let us know albrecht if they arrive and are in good working order -- i plan on picking up one or two of those 150 hps vapor tights on friday -- i need to get some blue spectrum lighting though as well


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

extra bulbs are only $5.75..excellent find my friend..all i can say is..WHAT A DEAL!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 13, 2008)

Albrecht said:
			
		

> Well, I went ahead and ordered two. They should work perfectly for stealth grows I might like to do in the future. We'll see what comes of it. Hopefully they're quality goods.


 

ya let us know what condition they come in, and what hardware was included. if you give the thumbs up i'll be ordering next.


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 13, 2008)

Ya, I'll definitely report back once I receive them.  They just sent me a shipping notice, so at least they SEEM to be a reliable outfit.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 13, 2008)

dang when did you order them?


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 13, 2008)

Just before I posted about ordering them, so about 2:45 ago.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 13, 2008)

output color rendition- 22CRI...??????


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 13, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> output color rendition- 22CRI...??????



Why all the question marks?  A 22 CRI seems about right according to the chart on the bottom of the wiki page:

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_rendering_index


----------



## akirahz (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah pretty poor quality when it compares to CFLs but alot more penetration


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, poor quality when it comes to photography, but not growing marijuana!


----------



## city (Aug 14, 2008)

i am now thinking of rinning 4 of those now.... lol if you can journal it with pics of the way you made the reflector and wired them with the ballst and stuff. I am really interested!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 14, 2008)

Yea I will save this site and WAIT for you in couple of months to see if all went well !!!  It makes me Wonder,, to cheap to be True.!!!!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah im buying 1 of em tomorrow *all i can prob afford this payday* but I'll be hopefully rigging up my blue floro along side it for an extra 6,800 lumens fer ma closet, plus it'll throw some blue spectrum in there, a nice mix  -- that should put me at 22,800 lumens for my closet.. i hope that's enough ??? i haven't taken measurements of the closet yet to see how much space is in there


----------



## Thorn (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds like a good amount for a closet akirahz. Let us know how this all works out


----------



## city (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I really really really want to know if this works for you!!! Has anybody used this style and worked them out for there grow system? I would love to see a DIY post on this. how to disasemble. mount, ad a reflector and where the put the ballast. i know this would be a great help to me!
 So keep us posted. I plan on ordering these next week so hopefully you have worked them out by then...


----------



## rasta (Aug 15, 2008)

mine got here this morning,,,,,,so small and cute,,,,a baby hps,,,,,still not sure how to hang it ,,,,the ballast is in the top of the light so its kind of top heavy,,,will get back to on how i hang it (and yes, you need to wire it) ,,,p,l,r


----------



## honeybear (Aug 15, 2008)

rasta said:
			
		

> mine got here this morning,,,,,,so small and cute,,,,a baby hps,,,,,still not sure how to hang it ,,,,the ballast is in the top of the light so its kind of top heavy,,,will get back to on how i hang it (and yes, you need to wire it) ,,,p,l,r



definitely dude, report back on how you wired this baby up, would love to know!!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 15, 2008)

honeybear said:
			
		

> definitely dude, report back on how you wired this baby up, would love to know!!



Yo honey, i couldn't help but notice you seem a little intimidated by the wiring of this light..

There are probably 3 wires in the light, white, black and bare (copper ground)..

 all you do is buy an extension cord from say, wally world, chop off one end and splice the ext cord so its two wires are bare, and just wire a white end to one end, and the black to the other and ignore the ground wire/bare wire (if you want, it'll work) and plug it into the wall

 It should light up since there is no photo sensor hence there's no real heavy wiring needed on the actual ballast 

heres a terrible diagram i drew up for ya to give you a better idea of how to do it honey


----------



## city (Aug 16, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Yo honey, i couldn't help but notice you seem a little intimidated by the wiring of this light..
> 
> There are probably 3 wires in the light, white, black and bare (copper ground)..
> 
> ...


 I think the intimadation comes from the ballast. thats for me.. i can wire a light. but the ballast should get hot too. so do you make it remote. leave it attached to the light. so on so forth..
It would be good to see how the lighting was done pic. by pic. like a manual ya know. this one has sparked alot of interest. not alot of money and tho possibility to get away from cfl or flours..


----------



## rasta (Aug 16, 2008)

little thing works great,,,has three wires  ,,,,a white a black and a bear cooper one(ground),,i drilled two wholes in the top and put two small ropes thru the whole then hung it from an eye hook,(eye hook in a ceiling joist),,,to wire it all you need is a grounded plug(three wire)connect the white to the white the black to the black and the green to the bear cooper wire(ground)the ballest gets a little hot (in my opion)but still the best 20$ ive spent in a while,,,,great find AKIRAHZ,,,PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll put together a little illustrated DIY when I get mine.  From what rasta says, it should be a cinch.  I'm glad I ended up buying a couple, can't wait until the arrive.  I might as well add some extra punch to the end of my first grow.  Certainly can't _hurt_ yields.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 16, 2008)

OH and they sell pre made reflectors for it for 18 bucks too, just look under accessories. That's an awesome find.


----------



## akirahz (Aug 16, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> I think the intimadation comes from the ballast. thats for me.. i can wire a light. but the ballast should get hot too. so do you make it remote. leave it attached to the light. so on so forth..
> It would be good to see how the lighting was done pic. by pic. like a manual ya know. this one has sparked alot of interest. not alot of money and tho possibility to get away from cfl or flours..



Personal preference weather or not you leave the ballast inside the fixture. I have remote'd a few ballasts, its easy -- all you do is make the wiring longer haha, just splicing cords and elongating wires is all there is too it, the ballast is already wired within the light fixture- if you unbolt the ballast from its housing, snip the protruding wires closest to the fixture upon pulling out the ballast, then just add longer wires inbetween, then put the ballast some where else


----------



## akirahz (Aug 18, 2008)

We'll i got mine ordered and it should be on its way here, hopefully it'll get here this week! 

yo rasta, you should take some pics of the setup you did with yours if you got the spare time ever  id like ta see yer initial setup


----------



## rasta (Aug 19, 2008)

hey akirahz could not put pic here,,,some how it ended up in the gallery,,,under indoor pic,,,good luck ,also put two pic of my girls,,,about two more weeks,,p,l,r


----------



## akirahz (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah very nize dankes for the pic, its alot bigger then i thought itd be! 

-- HEY!

Is that the ground wire i see sticking out of the middle little hole there???


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 19, 2008)

I received my two in the mail today, and though I haven't wired it up yet, I can say that the build quality seems to be great on these.  They have a very sturdy, solid feel, and seem to be a great value for $20.  I'll see what kind of punch these give to my last few weeks of flowering.


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 19, 2008)

OK, NOT good!

I start off, and everything seems to be going fine.  I wire up the first light, screw in the bulb, plug it in, and and it lights right up.  Perfect.  So I do the exact same thing with the second light, plug it in, and it flashes for a second, and then nothing.  The light doesn't come on.  So I think maybe the second bulb was a dud.  So I turn off the first light, wait for it to cool, and unscrew it and place it in the second fixture, plug it in, and nothing.  Nada.  So I think maybe the bulb wasn't fully making contact with the prong at the bottom of the fixture.  So I make sure I screw the bulb in really well, and still nothing.  So I think maybe there is some kind of timing mechanism where the ballast won't send power right after it's turned off and plugged back in, so I give them both 15 minutes, and still nothing.  Now neither of the lamps work with either of the bulbs.  I don't know if that second ballast burnt out both bulbs, or if neither ballast is good.  But I can say at this point I'm slightly pissed.  I'm gonna play around with them some more tonight, but at this point I'm stumped.  They just seem to be lemon goods.  I'm not sure what the issue could be, I'm sure I wired them up exactly how you're supposed to.  Guess I'll be sending these e-conolight guys an email tomorrow. 

edit:  e-conolight has amazing customer service, and I'm a big dope.  DO NOT connect the ground wire coming from the light to the ground coming from your cord.  It will not work if you do.  What I did was connect the ground wire coming for the light to one of the metal bolts on the base of the lamp.  Any more electrically minded people, please chime in on if this is a good or bad thing.  Also, for the ground wire coming from my cable, I wrapped it in electrical tape, because before I did that I touched some metal and the light turned off.  But now everything seems to be working fine, so I can in fact recommend this light.


----------



## akirahz (Aug 19, 2008)

sounds like lamp #2 is blowing bulbs maybe?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 19, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Ah very nize dankes for the pic, its alot bigger then i thought itd be!
> 
> -- HEY!
> 
> Is that the ground wire i see sticking out of the middle little hole there???


 
so how do you feel about the lights? do you think they could be broken down and the ballast seperated from the light socket?


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 19, 2008)

Is there anyway to tell visually if an HPS bulb is burnt out?



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> so how do you feel about the lights? do you think they could be broken down and the ballast seperated from the light socket?



Yes, you can.  It'd just be a matter of unscrewing two screws and getting another extension cord to use to connect the ballast with the light.


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, I don't know about the quality of this particular product, but I have to say, e-conolight has won my future business.  Their customer service is *top notch*.  I sent them an email last night explaining my problem, and just kind of wondering how we could best resolve the problem.  I tried to leave to door open to a personalized resolution, but I was totally expecting them to send me an RMA number, ask me to send the products back, which I would of course have to pay for, and then most likely charging me the 15% restocking fee that is listed in their return rules.  Well, to my happy surprise, somebody from there just called me, asked me about my problem, and told me that they were going to ship me two more lights, free of charge.  And I didn't have to send the others back or anything.  THAT, my friends, is great customer service.

Of course, now I feel like a big dope, because rasta pm'd me with advice to not connect the ground wire, because it didn't work for him when he did, and lo and behold, they work now!    

So I feel bad that I'm getting free product, even though it turned out to be a simple wiring error that was the problem.  Well, I guess the least I can do is recommend them wholeheartedly and give them my return business.


----------



## akirahz (Aug 20, 2008)

AH success! glad to hear its working bro, i felt bad suggesting the lights and then you getting the duds of the bunch  

but now your going to have what, 4 working lights possibly now?? !! NICE!

Thanks for the tip on the g wire rasta


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 20, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> but now your going to have what, 4 working lights possibly now?? !! NICE!



I know!  So 600 watts worth of HPS lighting for $54!  Sure beats the $200 I spent of my 600W setup! 

With this I might actually start some kind of perpetual grow setup, put together a stealth grow box or two. :hubba:


----------



## city (Aug 20, 2008)

hate to burst a bubble. hope you ordered already. cause with those 2 freebies you just got you put them out of bussiness.. jerk! no really just messin. from what i read up on you would need i think 6 of those to egual 1 actual 600w. i may be wrong. but i am goingto order 4 on friday,,


someone let me know if they found a good mount remote or not and what they used for a reflector
 thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

so how are they working? i check the site i thought i read you can get them in mh too? anyone get the mh?


----------



## akirahz (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine gets here on friday so i'll know then, didnt pickup any MH ones though, i got floros 

the MH looks like a nice deal though: E-HB4M40Q 

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=8&FGNumber=E-HB4M40Q


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah defintly ive been looking around for a small mh and prices are ridicoulous for a small 250 or 150 watt from growsites/stores. im thinking of trying one or two just want to hear a couple more good things about them, so far so good.

edit: i checked the mh on that site and theyre only about 20 40 bucks cheaper for mh from their compared to one from htg.


----------



## akirahz (Aug 28, 2008)

I got mine and it works great!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

you can make a hood like tater did, and use all 6 of 100 watt of hps, you will have total of 600 watt hps!!!  that simple!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

i'd run with one of them diy cooltubes that hemp goddess is posting in  the diy section of the forum.


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 17, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> you can make a hood like tater did, and use all 6 of 100 watt of hps, you will have total of 600 watt hps!!!  that simple!


To quote the great Todd McCormick: 
"I think the 600w HPS San Agro lamps are by far the best overall choice. They have twice the amount of light intensity as a 400w lamp for only 200 more watts of electricity. They have been used in Europe for some time but only made it over to America in 1997. They may be more expensive to purchase at first, but they are the cheapest to operate, and the utility savings does eventually add up."

I'm going with a single 600W HPS setup, those are cheaper but it may be for a reason. Remember, not every HPS setup has the same energy consumption to lumen ratio, buy smart for the future. These lights seem to be a great price, and I hope they work out for what you need them for, but I don't think I could put my trust and my money into something that seems too good to be true... Not when the benefits of paying more can be this dank. ;-)


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 17, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> To quote the great Todd McCormick:
> "I think the 600w HPS San Agro lamps are by far the best overall choice. They have twice the amount of light intensity as a 400w lamp for only 200 more watts of electricity. They have been used in Europe for some time but only made it over to America in 1997. They may be more expensive to purchase at first, but they are the cheapest to operate, and the utility savings does eventually add up."
> 
> I'm going with a single 600W HPS setup, those are cheaper but it may be for a reason. Remember, not every HPS setup has the same energy consumption to lumen ratio, buy smart for the future. These lights seem to be a great price, and I hope they work out for what you need them for, but I don't think I could put my trust and my money into something that seems too good to be true... Not when the benefits of paying more can be this dank. ;-)



These look like any other 150 watt HPS output I've ever seen.Got mine yesterday.They are sold more as building supplies.That's why they're so cheap.Very sturdy and water tight.Couldn't have asked for a better deal.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 17, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> These look like any other 150 watt HPS output I've ever seen.Got mine yesterday.They are sold more as building supplies.That's why they're so cheap.Very sturdy and water tight.Couldn't have asked for a better deal.



Couldn't agree more.  I bought 2 for my closet and after I harvest, I'm going to flower the clones with HPS instead of CFLs.  I'm thrilled with mine.


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 18, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> These look like any other 150 watt HPS output I've ever seen.Got mine yesterday.They are sold more as building supplies.That's why they're so cheap.Very sturdy and water tight.Couldn't have asked for a better deal.


That's what I'm saying though, you can't always say a 150w setup x 4 = the light output of a 600w setup. So even "any other 150 watt HPS" setup might not add up in efficiency. I'm more concerned about long term power use, so if I were to buy these and see that there's not as much light from 4 as I want, and need to buy 5, now that's a higher electric bill because you need 750 watts to get the same lighting. But hey, you say tomato, I say tomato, different strokes for different folks, however you wanna say it, I hope you get the best out of your investment. Good luck and I hope things grow well.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm hoping to order from this place eventually for my first indoor lights...I was just wondering what mount to choose??? Ceiling or Pendant mount??? and i noticed a 1000 hps bulb for very cheap but i don't see any ballast or mounts ...If anyone can help out here thanks


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 18, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to order from this place eventually for my first indoor lights...I was just wondering what mount to choose??? Ceiling or Pendant mount??? and i noticed a 1000 hps bulb for very cheap but i don't see any ballast or mounts ...If anyone can help out here thanks



Hey toker the best deal on the site is the vapor tights. The 1000 watt costs as much as a hardware store fixture.


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> That's what I'm saying though, you can't always say a 150w setup x 4 = the light output of a 600w setup. So even "any other 150 watt HPS" setup might not add up in efficiency. I'm more concerned about long term power use, so if I were to buy these and see that there's not as much light from 4 as I want, and need to buy 5, now that's a higher electric bill because you need 750 watts to get the same lighting. But hey, you say tomato, I say tomato, different strokes for different folks, however you wanna say it, I hope you get the best out of your investment. Good luck and I hope things grow well.


Well, checked the lumen count on an average 600 watt HPS, it's around 90,000-100,000 lumens and this one has 15,000... So, if you were to buy 6, you'd only spend $120 on the lights and get about the same light to your plants, but you'd be paying for 900W instead of 600, and replacing 6 bulbs instead of 1. I'll stick with my setup.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Well, checked the lumen count on an average 600 watt HPS, it's around 90,000-100,000 lumens and this one has 15,000... So, if you were to buy 6, you'd only spend $120 on the lights and get about the same light to your plants, but you'd be paying for 900W instead of 600, and replacing 6 bulbs instead of 1. I'll stick with my setup.



If you already paid for a 600 watt lamp then there really is no point in getting a couple of 150 watt lamps although to begin with I am sure it would have been a lot cheaper. I know that a 150 watt lamp will be much easier to ground and safer to run than a 600 watt for sure.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> no more reasons to buy cfls at that price. can't beat it..



I agree except for one point - heat emissions from HID bulbs


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 19, 2008)

wow what a great find thanks for the link almost started buying a ton of cfls now i wont lol. quick question ont hese 150 hps i plan on growing 4 plants any idea if 1 will do or should i order 2?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 19, 2008)

If you can order two, do it.I wish I would have ordered two at once.Now I have to put up an extra $10 for shipping on another order.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 19, 2008)

What else do you need for these lights someone mentioned wiring and do you also need vents for heat and what not??


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

i'm thinkin' SIDE LIGHTS......or even under the canopy......what do y'all  think ????


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> wow what a great find thanks for the link almost started buying a ton of cfls now i wont lol. quick question ont hese 150 hps i plan on growing 4 plants any idea if 1 will do or should i order 2?


well,.. i use a 1000w to grow 5...i would think you'd need more than 150w to grow 4


----------



## getlower99 (Sep 23, 2008)

Albrecht said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know about the quality of this particular product, but I have to say, e-conolight has won my future business.  Their customer service is *top notch*.  I sent them an email last night explaining my problem, and just kind of wondering how we could best resolve the problem.  I tried to leave to door open to a personalized resolution, but I was totally expecting them to send me an RMA number, ask me to send the products back, which I would of course have to pay for, and then most likely charging me the 15% restocking fee that is listed in their return rules.  Well, to my happy surprise, somebody from there just called me, asked me about my problem, and told me that they were going to ship me two more lights, free of charge.  And I didn't have to send the others back or anything.  THAT, my friends, is great customer service.
> 
> Of course, now I feel like a big dope, because rasta pm'd me with advice to not connect the ground wire, because it didn't work for him when he did, and lo and behold, they work now!
> 
> So I feel bad that I'm getting free product, even though it turned out to be a simple wiring error that was the problem.  Well, I guess the least I can do is recommend them wholeheartedly and give them my return business.



ty for the heads up about the lights..i am curious,..so you did'nt hook up the ground wire? just the white and black? what did you do with the ground..just hanging there? wrapped?


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 23, 2008)

The ballast is built into the fixture so all you would need to do is ground for a plug, at least that is what everybody else is saying, since I am no electrician I don't know if it is as easy as it looks. I have read many warnings against trying to rewire HID lamps in any way at all but since the wires come ready to be connected I guess it is meant to be rewired. I am trying to figure out the difference between the two types of 150 watt HPS "vapor tight" they have. Anybody know what the difference between the ballasts are other than one costs more? I don't even know if they ship worldwide but I am sure there are similar outlets in other places.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 23, 2008)

getlower99 said:
			
		

> ty for the heads up about the lights..i am curious,..so you did'nt hook up the ground wire? just the white and black? what did you do with the ground..just hanging there? wrapped?



I just cut the ground off.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 23, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> The ballast is built into the fixture so all you would need to do is ground for a plug, at least that is what everybody else is saying, since I am no electrician I don't know if it is as easy as it looks. I have read many warnings against trying to rewire HID lamps in any way at all but since the wires come ready to be connected I guess it is meant to be rewired. I am trying to figure out the difference between the two types of 150 watt HPS "vapor tight" they have. Anybody know what the difference between the ballasts are other than one costs more? I don't even know if they ship worldwide but I am sure there are similar outlets in other places.



The only difference is the way that they mount to the wall/ceiling.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay but one says 120/277 volt HX ballast (NPF) and the other says 120 volt reactor (NPF). I think that has something to do with the way the ballast is configured or the way it turns on. Not sure!! They both look like the same fixture but the ballast is different from what the description says.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 23, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> Okay but one says 120/277 volt HX ballast (NPF) and the other says 120 volt reactor (NPF). I think that has something to do with the way the ballast is configured or the way it turns on. Not sure!! They both look like the same fixture but the ballast is different from what the description says.



this is the one I got-------->
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 23, 2008)

I think that is the one everyone else got but did anybody try the other one? The one for 25 USD? There has to be a reason why it costs more and it must have something to do with the ballast or configuration for electrical output.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 23, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> I think that is the one everyone else got but did anybody try the other one? The one for 25 USD? There has to be a reason why it costs more and it must have something to do with the ballast or configuration for electrical output.



They're the ones I bought because I wanted the screw holes in the top. I also didn't have any problem wiring them with the ground. The green is the ground, by the way. And, on the plug the silver screw is the white, the brass (yellow) one is the black. I saw a couple people had problems with the ground, but I don't have any idea what it was, since I'm not an electrician.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Oct 20, 2008)

Is there a MH conversion bulb for this thing?


----------



## honeybear (May 16, 2009)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> this is the one I got-------->
> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G



hey guys, just want to update this thread since it is a really good deal and i found out some recent news that is kind of curious as well.

well it seems we have all been hitting up the HPS 150Watts really hard. they are now $9,999.99! wow! you need to consult the factory directly to order.

lol. just thought i should point this fact out since it is kind of strange in a way.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 17, 2009)

Last time I talked to them (a few months ago), it had been discontinued (due to lack of sales).  And I just looked at their website - I don't see it at all there.  You can buy a replacement ballast and an HPS bulb for about $30 - $35, though, for those who have them.


----------

